# St Louis, MO area. 7 babies up for adoption!



## Bright.Side (Dec 19, 2011)

I adopted a female about a month ago that had babies a couple days after getting her. Those babies are just about ready to be separated and sent on to new owners!


----------



## Bright.Side (Dec 19, 2011)

Just for the record, if it's someone from this site that comes and gets them, there is no rehoming fee. I just want them gone and into good homes with people that will cuddle them like those little faces deserve.


----------



## Korra (Dec 11, 2011)

I wish I could have the fourth little babe


----------



## giggles_mcbug (Sep 10, 2011)

bah! I want them so bad! I wish I had room. Bah! Too cute.


----------



## Sholac (Apr 20, 2012)

*Are they still available?*

I was wondering if any females are still available?


----------



## Bright.Side (Dec 19, 2011)

Unfortunately, no. I have boys left and the new ones from my adopted hairless. Those should be ok to rehome in another week or two if you're still interested then.


----------



## Sholac (Apr 20, 2012)

Sorry no not at this time.


----------



## Bright.Side (Dec 19, 2011)

Oh, and for anyone else that may stumble across this thread, the six babies that are almost old enough for rehoming are 3 red eyed whites, 2 red eyes white with beige face, and one(for lack of a better term) dalmation. Still waiting for things to develop a little more before I make a guess at genders though. 

Also, this has served as a lesson about adopting from craigslist posters that I will totally rant about later.


----------



## Bright.Side (Dec 19, 2011)

The 6 babies are now onto solid foods and such. In a couple days it'll be time to seperate the genders. I'm dead serious about them being free! I just need to not be spending all of my money trying to properly feed so many rats(let alone bedding, holy god). The four boys from the other litter are sort of claimed, two of them have someone with a definite yes, the other two with a maybe(They have yet to get back to me, so at this point I just don't care). 

If you want rats(The majority are male, by the way) please for the love of rattitude, message me with a time and place and you can have them. 

BTW I have noticed no health issues whatsoever with them OR their moms. They're sweet(If a little less socialized than I would like, they'll have to get used to cuddles(I do cuddle them, but I have a full time job and 10 babies, 4 adults, and one baby female who escaped that I am still trying to catch humanely, time is not on my side)). They'll be separated before any of them will be able to breed(Because, unlike their former "owner" I'm freaking responsible like that). Any further questions, feel free to ask!!!!!


----------



## Bright.Side (Dec 19, 2011)

Ok. So i finally got a count on them! 5 out of the 6 babies are male(I find this weird, but whatever) and only one of them is not a dumbo(that being one of the REW ones). 

The female is a red eyed white and once I catch my stray girl, she can be rehomed with someone with females already or with the stray girl(whichever you want and the stray girl is white with black spots). Both are dumbos.


----------

